# Propane Cover--cracks



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

There have been postings about the dissatisfaction of the propane cover and cracks that have been noted. Would like to know who out there has been able to get a warranty replacement of the propane cover.

We have had our 2005 21rs for 7 months and the propane cover cracked. Called our dealer to see about replacement. Been a month and several phone calls and still waiting







This dealer was great in handling the sale, but isn't holding up their service responsibility OR is the problem Keystone?
H.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rolo,

From what I have heard, the problem seems to be more with Keystone. We are lucky I guess, as we have not had a problem... yet.

We have friends that just bought an '06 28RS-DS with the new and improved cover. It is definetely stronger, but I was not impressed with the overall fit. I think that if and when the time comes, we will have something custom fabricated.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

I too have the new and improved cover. I like the cover but have a hard time getting it on and off. If someone comes up with an improvement I would love to know about it.


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

Our '05 was an early run so it too has a white cover. After reading a few posts about the problems with them cracking I decided to do a mod myself. I added two more pop rivits between each of the existing pop rivits and spaced them equally apart.

I also added two along each side of the supporting web on the back side of the cover. It is unbelievable the improvement in stiffness and ridigity that made on the whole cover.

The pop rivits were already painted white so it matches the factory ones. I believe they were 1/8" dia.

I have also been contemplating drilling out the pop rivits that secure the tie down straps on the cover. They seem inadequate to me. I believe by placing a backer plate on the inside and re-riviting it that it will increase the strength there too.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action 
Our 27RSDS was an early run too. But we asked for the new propane cover and they gave us one.







Ask and you shall receive







ask sweet








Good Luck
Jan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Roloaddict said:


> There have been postings about the dissatisfaction of the propane cover and cracks that have been noted. Would like to know who out there has been able to get a warranty replacement of the propane cover.
> 
> We have had our 2005 21rs for 7 months and the propane cover cracked. Called our dealer to see about replacement. Been a month and several phone calls and still waiting
> 
> ...


 action 
I would put the request in writing and CC it to Keystone, dealer and Outback .com








Jan


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Within minutes of my post, the dealer called and said the cover was on its way! Don't know if the post had anything to do with the response or if it was the persistence of my DH







. Hopefully, the new one will last longer.
H.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

One of my straps broke on a recent trip and caused the cover to crack in several places. I contacted my dealer and they agreed to replace it under warranty but said it would be six weeks before they could get it. I'm about 6 hours from the dealer but they agreed to ship me the replacement and then I'll send them the old one. So far no questions asked but we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine was cracked when I bought it. Dealer replaced it immediately.

That cover is a piece of crap! My straps always break, and I've had to replace them all several times. My straps still let loose during travel.

I'm going to modify it and replace those stupid straps with something better when I get some time.

KEYSTONE has redesigned the covers on the new models since, but I'm not sure if they are better. I think they still have the same inadequate tie downs however.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Same lousy straps on the tan covers. They, at least on mine, put them at an angle to hold it tighter to the trailer. ( at least thats what I tell myself) Still lousy fit but I like it better than the old slide over the top on my last trailer.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Knock on wood
So far I haven't a problem with the cover or the straps.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Actually, I believe the straps are differant on the new cover. On our friends new 28RS-DS they are an all metal cam-lock sort of affair, instead of the rubber straps on ours.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My propane cover didn't crack, just came loose at the seams. Took it in for some warranty work and all they did was put a couple more rivets in it.









BUT, I don't have that problem on the new 31RQS!







Propane tanks are inside a door like they are on 5ers.









Mark


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Roloaddict said:


> Within minutes of my post, the dealer called and said the cover was on its way! Don't know if the post had anything to do with the response or if it was the persistence of my DH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting......







Don't you think that "it's on it's way" that it would have been here by now? Not getting any response to phone calls --again! Sure would be nice if the service end was as prompt as the sales end.

H.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rolo,

I think expecting a new cover to make it ALL THE WAY FROM INDIANA TO WASHINGTON IN A MONTH might be a little optimistic on your part!

I mean, none of us should expect any of Keystones famous customer service, if everytime we want something from them we expect to just snap are fingers, and BAM! here it is the next month.

Try to have a little patience, and if you have not seen it by... oh, say... next March, then you might call them and politely ask if maybe you can expect to see your cover by June or so.

Man, the things some people expect! It's gonna ruin it for all of us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I havn't had any problems with mine, however I've put moldable epoxy all along the inside seam and other stress points. Also on the strap brackets.

Walter


----------

